# Lost Paddle, Overthruster and Ego in Dowd



## K2boater (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks to Timberline crew and Willoubougy (sp) for getting my paddle back to me....super great Karma day for me!

Water in the Valley is on the rise!!!
   
DP


----------

